# Arrow wobble, help me fix.



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm having a little trouble with my arrows wobbling during flight. I notice that at about 10 ft. from the bow that start to fly eradic.

I'm shooting a Wheeler Baryonyx SD at 65 lbs. with a 27" draw, Bodoodle Doodle Drop, and GT XT Hunter's with 2.25" Quickspins. The arrows are cut at 27.5". 

Do I have to weak a spine or what seems to be the problem??


----------



## atlasmlc (Nov 2, 2002)

Do a search here in the tuning section for the steps for setting up a bow. See if there's anything there that can help. Start by taking measurements of everything and see if there's anything clearly out of whack, like A to A or Brace height or cam timing, tiller timing etc. Then go to the individual components. Check arrows for straightness and fletchings. Check the nocking point for proper location. Then check rest for centershot, windage, and contact. Next shoot through paper at close distances (2 yards and backing up to 10 yards with several shots in between). Something should show up as a problem area. The paper test is only meant to tell you what the arrow is doing as it comes off the bow. There's many things that can cause poor arrow flight. You got to eliminate as many issues as possible. Then come back and tell us what you are having difficulty with and hopefully someone can help.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

atlasmlc, 

not having a problem with tuning the bow, just tuning the arrows. It's not like I was just born yesterday.   

Maybe this is how I should have posted in the first place.

Refletched my GT XT with the 2.25" Quikspins. Was shooting blazer's till I ruin a few fletchings. With the blazer's I was shooting 145gr. field points but didn't plan on shooting them at all but this is what would tune the best with them. I put on the 2.25" Quikspins and that of backing down to 125gr. points. Shot alright I thought till the 3D shoot this morning. My arrows were flying very eradic. 

My question (I guess) should be are my arrows spined too stiff or too weak? The GT XT's are 8.2 grains per inch. Should I find something a little heavier?


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

ohiohunter02 said:


> atlasmlc,
> 
> not having a problem with tuning the bow, just tuning the arrows. It's not like I was just born yesterday.
> 
> ...


There is no need to get defensive. You ask a question and atlismic answered you to the best of his ability. :wink: There are allot of guys on AT that can run your arrow to see if it is spined correctly.


----------



## Switchback2970 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Something I learned yesterday.*

Arrows are fine...Bow is more than likely out of tune or you're getting fletching contact.


----------



## atlasmlc (Nov 2, 2002)

OH Hunter,
You joined 4 months ago and have 70 something posts total. I have no idea about your archery experience. Sorry if you felt you were being treated like a newbie. If you had posted the actual spine of your arrows, you might have gotten a different answer. But then again, you might not....   

I still think you have a bow tune issue.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry atlasmlc, didn't mean to get all defensive  . Don't want to make any enemy's on a great site like here at AT.  

Just a little more into my problem. I have the ON Target software and can spine check them my self and did many times. Kept getting the same thing, dead on with the my setup. 

What I can't figure out is why they would shoot perfect with blaser's but shoot funny with Quikspins. 

Answer that one for me.


----------



## lilrobinhood (Jun 13, 2005)

Ohiohunter02,

What year is the SD you are shooting? 

I have found that Mark has shifted the handle section of the riser on the 2005 models to the left (if right handed) about .125 inch or so. This has caused me to have more inward torque on the bow at full draw. Look down the shaft at full draw and see how the arrow is sitting on the launcher. It seems the cables want to torque in toward the shaft. I did not have this problem with the 2004 riser. This may not be what you are experiencing, Just my own personal experiences with my 2005 SD. I am having trouble getting good arrow flight with the 2005 and very good arrow flight using the old riser with the same set-up as the new riser.


----------

